
Best-Yet Measurements Deepen Cosmological Crisis - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/best-yet-measurements-deepen-cosmological-crisis/
======
lostmsu
TL;DR; there are two common methods to measure the speed of Universe
expsnsion: pulsar stars, whose luminosity has a fixed ratio to the pulsing
rate (which enables distance estimate by brightness), and cosmic microwave
background measurements.

They got more precise results from pulsars, than were available previously.
These results confirm and strengthen previous estimate by the same method.

The expansion rate results from pulsars and microwave background are different
(65 vs 72 km/s per megaparsec (?), and error ranges do not overlap). So there
is a mistery of why.

